# Need snowplowing Ins



## The Hammer (Sep 9, 2003)

I own a snowplowing company and it seems impossible to get ins, I have 5 loaders and 6 pickups. I take care of a few major businesses in town and my current company no longer carries insurance. Any thoughts can someone share there company names???


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Alot of Plowsite members said that they have insurance through Erie Insurance. Just about every of them said that Erie Ins. has reasonable rates and had no problem with them.


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

I have mine through Farm & Family Insurance in Glenmont ,NY.Rates are reasonable, and they have multiple payment opotions if you need them.(monthly,quarterly, or by the year)

Dan


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

We are currently with United Fire Group. I don't know if they are in NY or not. I have found it to be really beneficial over the years to have an independent insurance agent that I work with. They do the legwork in finding the coverage we need, and shop our policy every year to be sure we are getting the best deal for the best coverage. Also, as insurance companies stop covering for certain kinds of work, requiring us to change insurance carriers, I still keep my same agent that I have had for ten years - she understands our business and knows what we need, instead of having to forge new relationships with each carrier change.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Welcome to Plowsite!

I believe NY has something similar to the Farm Bureau that we have here, and the Farm Family Insurance companies that work with that. Find them in NY & you should be set. Try using the Search button in the top right of your screen, as I believe NY Plowsiters have posted about them before. Good luck!

I had posted that on the other thread before I saw you double posted. Do the search or contact DanG for contact info for Farm Family.


----------



## Matthew Bowman (Sep 21, 2002)

I'm in the same situation as you, Hammer. Last year I tried Farm Bureau and they will not write snow plowing alone, like most others. Someone here in NY state must have an agent that can help with commercial (not residential) snowplowing. I can't believe that everyone that plows large commercial lots has another business that they can just add plowing onto. Getting the proper Insurance has been by far the greatest challenge I've had so far in the snow biz.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Middlesex Mutual Assurance, just not sure they are in your area. If you are considering Allstate, you will want to check out the horror stories in Reader's Digest. I think it was Nov '02.


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

BRL is right, definitely check out Farm family, I did and recently got a million dollar policy and commericial auto insurance for 3 hundred dollars cheaper then what I was paying for just a commercial auto policy.
Thanks again BRL, you were a great help!!!!


----------



## The Hammer (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks keep names coming I'll try them till I get it!


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

You're welcome beherit. That's what this site is all about.

Only problem with FF is you need to have a core business in the green industry or farming in some way. For those in that situation, the search usually stops with them.


----------



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

Gents, I am in saratoga springs also, Look into dryden mutual ins. My agents office is in glens falls. My insurance is also rated for landscape work. I pay about 1100 a year. Let me know if you want the phone number I will dig it up

Rick


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

*farm family ins.*

Hey guys,

After reading that a lot of people have farm family, I decided to try them, because I really hated my ins co. They quoted me $500 more per year with 3 vehicles @ $500,000 lib, than my current policy with 1 vehicle @ $100,000 lib. Needless to say, I am going down to sign the papers next week. It is about an hour or so away, but it is worth it, because the agent was very easy to deal with, and the good rates.

Jamie
Snow Shark Winter Management


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

Does anyone know if farm family is in Delaware? Or how I can find out? I have not had much success with the insurance agents around here. I have had two that actually worked a little with me, but it is not looking good. I need to have a one mil gl policy by Oct.2 or I stand to loose a couple good contracts I got pending insurance verification.

Ray


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Looks like it. Just click on the link and scroll down to Delaware.

http://www.farmfamily.com/findagent/index.shtml


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks Mick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I will start calling the numbers in the morning. 


Ray


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

I can't find insurance either. I have it for landscaping, but I can't find anyone that will insure plowing. They all look at me like I am retarted or crazy when I ask about a gl ins policy for plowing. Many agents have even told me that it doesn't even exist. They say that no one will insure a snow plower. I live in Michigan, any leads would be much appreciated.

Thanks!!!MIcah

:crying:


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I know that Allstate doesn't cover plowing. State Farm hassled me when I called for a quote about plowing. I do know Safeco covers plowing. I have them now, but they are a little pricey. But I'm pretty sure they are nation-wide. It seems that most regular insurance cos don't cover plowing. You have to look for cos that are strictly commercial. I imagine somebody on this website can help you, cause there are a lot of plowers in Mi.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

micah79, I was thinking about why you would be having a hard time getting GL insurance. I checked your profile and age shouldn't be a problem. A lot of times, if you under 21 they won't want to write a policy. There are only three other things I can think of that would be a problem. You're might be asking the wrong type of agent. Since you have insurance for landscaping, that shouldn't be it. Another might be that you have no history of plowing snow. A lot of companies are not willing to write new policies. The last thing is having a record of damage claims. If you've had a claim against your GL, you will likely get cancelled or not renewed.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

Mick,

Does that really happen if you put in a 1 claim? How is anyone supposed to get insurance if they, say, have a spell of bad luck? I had two leaf blowers and a trimmer stolen from my trailer. My ins co gave me so much hassle, I just told them to forget it, and I would buy some new stuff. After my deductable, and figuring the age of the equipment, it would just be easier to buy new ones. Anyway, I thought that was what ins cos are for???


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

I have never made a claim, but maybe its cause I'm new to snow insurance. It just seems that someone must write policies to new cutomers, or else nobody would ever get started. Insurance companies aren't cool.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

jalawn, yep, it happens. Although I have no personal examples, I think there are some guys on here who can attest to that. That's why we advise if you can pay damages out of pocket, do that. Just like you found out. Actually, you're probably lucky you did get fed up with them. Save your insurance for the big damages, like medical bills from slip and falls. I've heard of people replacing garage doors, repairing turf damage and the like to keep it off their insurance record. I know from talking to my auto insurance agent: It's not even the size of the claims - it's the number of claims in a period of time. That's why I was sweating a couple of years ago. I had turned in a claim on a windshield, then got in a accident. But it's different with auto insurance, some company has to take you - they just put you on a "high risk" policy and charge accordingly. But with General Liability, they don't have to write it at all. They can cancel your policy or not renew. Then you won't be able to get any other company to write a new policy. 

I can't remember who it was, but there was an example on here last year of just what you mentioned. A guy had a streak of bad luck. He couldn't get his policy renewed. I imagine he's either out of the snow plowing business or plowing without insurance.


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

Are there any Michigan guys on here who can give me a lead to an ins. company in Michigan who will insure snow. I have never made a claim, and am over 21 so it seems that someone in my category must have gl for snow.


HELP PLEASE!!!!!


I need proof of ins. in 2 weeks or I will loose my factory that I just got.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

*what a surprise*

Mick,
I called the agent closest to me this morning and left a message. He called back this afternoon. I told him what I was looking for and he said no problem. He is meeting me tomorrow morning at my home. He is going to get some info from me and said he will have quotes for me in a day or two. He is gonna give me individual insurance quotes and a package quote for gl, auto commer and personal, and homeowners. I hope the quotes make me as happy as his quick response back and manners on the phone.

Thanks again Mick I will keep you updated.

Ray


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Good luck, Ray.


----------



## sschario (Oct 21, 2002)

Don't know about MI, but here in OH I went with Progressive Commercial on the truck and Auto Owners Mutual for the GL.

I can get you numbers if you are interested.

Steve


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

We had auto owners for a few years, with no problems. I just switched last month to Acurity, who wrote me for a much better price. I used the campbell agency out of Byron center, MI, for the acurity policy. Very easy to deal with, and great prices. Unfortunately, the agent I had has since left from what I hear, but the company should still set you up I'm sure.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

Well the agent from Farm Family just left my home. He has copies of all my existing policies. He asked me numerous questions to get a feel for my insurance needs. He made several recommendations on coverage. He said he hopes to have me quotes by tomorrow or Thursday. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Ray


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

Things sure can turn to ***** real fast. The agent called me back this afternoon and said I did not qualify for the insurance. When I asked why not he said he didn't ask and didn't know why. He was real quick and I could tell he didn't want to stay on the phone any longer than he had to. He suggested a few companies said good luck and hung up. So I am back to ground zero on this gl insurance issue. I think I might loose some good contracts I got pending insurance verification. I am so frustrated I can't see straight.

Ray


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

It took me forever too, but I finally found one thanks to remmers. I'm sure you will get it Ray. Someone will want to take your money.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Micah,

Who did you end up going with, and how were their rates ? Was it a Mi company ?


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

*Tom*

I think I will go with Essex for gl. They are in Michigan, but there is 1 more company that I still looking at. I'll let you know what the final deal is in a couple of days. I also want to call the one you wre talking about. Do you have their #. Pm me if you have it. I haven't paid Essex yet, so I am still checking out my options. But at least I know a place or 3 now. Right now I have progressive for auto, but I'm still looking around to see if I can do better for auto as well.

Thanks for your help.
Micah

Oh yeah, what city on the west side are you in? I'm going to k-zoo in a couple weeks to pick up a plow I bought on ebay.


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

Thanks to Tom, Mick, Steve, and Rich, I am finally rolling. Now I just need to decide. Thanks guys.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

*GL FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

After over a month of calling insurance companies, agents, brokers I finally got my 1MILL GL insurance. I went to my agent today signed on the dotted line, wrote the check and effective today its no longer a worry. I got Nationwide for $398.00 a year. I left the agent with a copy of my homeowners and auto policies so he can work me up prices and recommendations on them. 
:redbounce 
Now I won't loose the contracts that were pending on the insurance. I have a few more bids to turn in this week. If I get them I will have to add another truck or look for a sub.
payup

I saw something today on the way home from the agent I never saw around here. A brand new Fisher hanging off a new Ford. I don't think there are any Fisher dealers close. I wish I could of got a better look at it because I never saw one up close. The second surprise of the day was a Chevy with an ultra mount on it. Not many Westerns around here. Maybe this won't be a Myers only state soon.

Ray


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

Are there any Blizzards around there? Ray


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

I have never seen one. When I was looking for plows I checked Blizzards site and there was a dealer close to me. I called the number at least a dozen times and left 3 messages for a call back and never got one. So i'm not sure if the dealer is still open. If he is I don't want to deal with them since I called so many times and never heard from them. If it'd that hard to get in touch with them to buy can only imagine how hard it would be if you had a problem.

Ray


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Good deal, Ray. $398 for 1M seems like a deal. I think mine is around $800 for $300,000.

Looks like a Fisher dealer right near you:

DEMPSEY'S SERVICE CENTER INC. 
604 Corner Ketch Road 
Newark, DE 19711 
302-239-4996


----------

